# GCSE Certificates



## sarahlou84 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello,

I'm moving to Dubai next month. I have not yet had any job offers but I have been in contact with a recruitment agency and they are confident that if I haven't got anything by the time I go, I will get something once I'm there.

Anyway, I'm trying to find out if I need to get my GCSE certicates checked by a solicitor before I go because I know that you need things certified by a solicitor for Visa purposes but I have read somewhere that the UAE doesn't count GCSE certificates because everyone does them in England.

The reason I am asking is because I can't find my GCSE certificates! I have an OCR typing qualification which I do have the certificate for. So will it be enough just to get that one checked? I have asked the recruitment agency, several solicitors and nobody seems to know!


----------



## dubaibound3 (Jun 9, 2011)

yu will need the certificates so you need to find who the exam board was and pay for replacement,you then need them notarised by solicitor then sent to fco and then uae embassy.......... i am in middle of getting mine done now


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

You can get replacements here. I had to replace mine a few years back and they were pretty quick and efficient..

Good luck...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You only need one certificate attested.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you do need any duplicates, try Edexcel


----------

